# Online source !!!!



## 7 iron (May 10, 2016)

Guys , when people come on here and ask about a certain online source , they are only asking because they don't have the bro at the gym , and do not know the local Brewster down the road !!!!! This is there only option , so please stop with the same response ( DO NOT BUY ANYTHING OF A WEBSITE  ) . Unless  you want to give somebody a better option , wich does not happen on this forum , just try to give your opinion if that is the only rout they have at the time .


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 10, 2016)

we dont owe anyone anything..Helping a person that no body knows find drugs isnt gonna happen


----------



## NbleSavage (May 10, 2016)

7 iron said:


> Guys , when people come on here and ask about a certain online source , they are only asking because they don't have the bro at the gym , and do not know the local Brewster down the road !!!!! This is there only option , so please stop with the same response ( DO NOT BUY ANYTHING OF A WEBSITE  ) . Unless  you want to give somebody a better option , wich does not happen on this forum , just try to give your opinion if that is the only rout they have at the time .



I think people advising you to not buy illegal drugs from a website is a well-informed and perfectly valid opinion.


----------



## 7 iron (May 10, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> we dont owe anyone anything..Helping a person that no body knows find drugs isnt gonna happen



No , I understand that , and perhaps I worded it wrong , I guess I was just saying I have been there and it is tough to navigate through all the BS !!! Luckily I found my source , but I did have good luck with online sources , but there a so many bad experiences and shitty online labs !!! I was just if it is a persons only option try to help , and I am NOT talking about somebody jumping on this forum and asking for a source because they need to get ****ed !!! That's all I was saying , maybe just steer the kids away trouble


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 10, 2016)

we always steer people in the right direction even if it doesnt look that way to u..Alot of us have been around for years and heard it all..I have no pity for people looking for sources.I was  a new guy and I never once asked anyone for anything


----------



## 7 iron (May 10, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> we always steer people in the right direction even if it doesnt look that way to u..Alot of us have been around for years and heard it all..I have no pity for people looking for sources.I was  a new guy and I never once asked anyone for anything



I hear Bro Bundy , no argues , was just reading a forum and it sounded like a kid trying for some direction and asked about a couple online sources that he was researching , and it seemed like everybody just tore him up !! How stupid he is and on and on . Anyways thats all I was saying


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 10, 2016)

I dont like that either..I dont do shit like that..I could careless where people get there shit


----------



## Milo (May 10, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> we dont owe anyone anything..Helping a person that no body knows find drugs isnt gonna happen



Couldn't sum it up any better.


----------



## Milo (May 10, 2016)

And I don't know who you are to make these suggestions. You've been here for 5 minutes and no one knows you.


----------



## 7 iron (May 10, 2016)

Milo said:


> And I don't know who you are to make these suggestions. You've been here for 5 minutes and no one knows you.



I have been active member for a couple months , did not ask for you grandstanding , if you want attention from members on here as a wise ass get your facts straight first


----------



## 7 iron (May 10, 2016)

Milo said:


> And I don't know who you are to make these suggestions. You've been here for 5 minutes and no one knows you.


And who gives a **** who you know or not


----------



## Jaydub (May 10, 2016)

Everyone gives a **** dude. A guy popping up on a board demanding source information?


----------



## Milo (May 11, 2016)

7 iron said:


> And who gives a **** who you know or not



Coming from the guy crying about not knowing anyone to get gear from. Kill yourself.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2016)

Chill the **** out guys... 

7 iron like bundy said so often the attitude from these dudes is one of entitlement. Like we can be compelled to share our sources.

You said it yourself there are a lot of scammer online.  So we are doing them a service telling them to avoid websites. It's impossible to keep track of who is good and bad and often good turns bad.  We HATE scammers here.

Having said that if we are actually trying to help, not being a dick would be a good start.  Which I believe was your point. The message is lost in the flames.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2016)

Milo said:


> And I don't know who you are to make these suggestions. You've been here for 5 minutes and no one knows you.



Anyone can make suggestions. It's when people tell me what to do that I start choke slamming


----------



## bigmike0321 (May 11, 2016)

although you will not be told where to find a source, at least you will be told what not to do. that is a big help instead of finding out the hard way. also keep in mind some of these guys have been around for a long time giving solid advice and a lot of times is not taken. some young guys have their mind made up and are going to do what they want anyway. so if some of the advice on here seems a little harsh at times it happens for a reason.


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 11, 2016)

7 iron said:


> And who gives a **** who you know or not



We do. Because when u have cred and respect around here people give a shit about what u have to say. Noone knows u so why should we care how u think we should handle people asking for sources or buying from eroids?.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 11, 2016)

How much you guys think I could take in if I started a Kickstarter for a new lab? Post it on SO and BB. I bet it'd be fat stacks. Then I'll ship sterile GSO. 
It's the perfect plan.


----------



## snake (May 11, 2016)

We do have some good advice on other things here such as diet and training. Still a good place without the sourcing in my opinion.


----------



## stonetag (May 11, 2016)

We also have a great section on female anatomy that always is interesting, highly educational.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 11, 2016)

Looking for online sources is a shot in the dark most of the time . There are maybe a handful any of us have actually heard of. And most of the time if they have a rep its bad, and if the sources rep was good at one time by the time the average rookie finds out about it the rep is shit or they have changed hands so many times no one can honestly say there good. No one here in the know is using a website, there for how can they vouch for the product ? 

To another point yeah its nice to have traffic here but 8 of 10 source checkers or hunters are not here to make us stronger or a better place. There not going to add anything there going to get info or try to get info and bounce .

 I don't participate in the ruff time some of these op's get usually but I am happy to see it go on , if they stick around after the flaming they get it shows at least a bit of character the rest can go learn the hard way


----------



## Milo (May 11, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Looking for online sources is a shot in the dark most of the time . There are maybe a handful any of us have actually heard of. And most of the time if they have a rep its bad, and if the sources rep was good at one time by the time the average rookie finds out about it the rep is shit or they have changed hands so many times no one can honestly say there good. No one here in the know is using a website, there for how can they vouch for the product ?
> 
> To another point yeah its nice to have traffic here but 8 of 10 source checkers or hunters are not here to make us stronger or a better place. There not going to add anything there going to get info or try to get info and bounce .
> 
> I don't participate in the ruff time some of these op's get usually but I am happy to see it go on , if they stick around after the flaming they get it shows at least a bit of character the rest can go learn the hard way



That's exactly it. They make an account and post to try and get a source, then they're out. I have no sympathy for these scum bags and that's not going to change.


----------



## 7 iron (May 12, 2016)

Milo said:


> Coming from the guy crying about not knowing anyone to get gear from. Kill yourself.



Learn how to read jackass , I am not looking for a source !!!! Go be a hero somewhere else !! When you learn how to read and actually comprehend my post , then post a comment .


----------



## Milo (May 12, 2016)

As much as I enjoy watching you get angry, I feel like this is unfair and I'm picking on you. Judging by your grammar and extensive use of exclamations you're either 13 years old or just learning English. It's just hard to tell because when I read your posts my eyeballs feel like they're being hate ****ed by a cork screw. Sorry we got off on the wrong foot and I will take all your future suggestions with the utmost consideration.


----------



## 7 iron (May 12, 2016)

Milo said:


> As much as I enjoy watching you get angry, I feel like this is unfair and I'm picking on you. Judging by your grammar and extensive use of exclamations you're either 13 years old or just learning English. It's just hard to tell because when I read your posts my eyeballs feel like they're being hate ****ed by a cork screw. Sorry we got off on the wrong foot and I will take all your future suggestions with the utmost consideration.


Ok professor , I get the subtle sarcasim . That being said I was having a bad Tren day , I GUEES I am and I am somewhat apologizing and dropping the subject now . Oh I forgot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your baseball your team sucks , go Tigers ( !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ) like that ?


----------



## 7 iron (May 12, 2016)

7 iron said:


> Ok professor , I get the subtle sarcasim . That being said I was having a bad Tren day , I GUEES I am and I am somewhat apologizing and dropping the subject now . Oh I forgot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your baseball your team sucks , go Tigers ( !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ) like that ?


Hey everyone we have a gramer professor on the forum , so be carful how you articulate your sentences because the community college kid might call you out . I thought this was a steroid forum  ? Hmmmm


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 12, 2016)

I want to fight both of you in the bathroom of a Joes Crab Shack.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 12, 2016)

And for the record, hitting up a forum and asking for a source without making an intro thread and getting to know people is like walking into a strangers living room and demanding that they make you a sandwich. 

Safety is important, and Etiquette is important.


----------



## Milo (May 12, 2016)

7 iron said:


> Hey everyone we have a gramer professor on the forum , so be carful how you articulate your sentences because the community college kid might call you out . I thought this was a steroid forum  ? Hmmmm


You're special and everyone likes you.



GuerillaKilla said:


> I want to fight both of you in the bathroom of a Joes Crab Shack.



Watch your ass. I'm the Denny's bare knuckle boxing champion.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 12, 2016)

7 iron said:


> Hey everyone we have a gramer professor on the forum , so be carful how you articulate your sentences because the community college kid might call you out . I thought this was a steroid forum  ? Hmmmm


Actually there's a few of us. Proper grammar makes you sound less stupid. 

Yours could definitely use some work.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 12, 2016)

Go **** yourself, I'm the Sizzler's slap boxing champion, as well as the Burger King Bitch Slap #1 ranked contender.


----------



## 7 iron (May 12, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> I want to fight both of you in the bathroom of a Joes Crab Shack.



Wow nice ass on your avatar , I am done arguing and I don't want to get beat up at Joes Crab Shack .


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 12, 2016)

Toolsteel has a BS in BS.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 12, 2016)

7 iron said:


> Wow nice ass on your avatar , I am done arguing and I don't want to get beat up at Joes Crab Shack .



Thank you. That's my wife. Beat down at Joes is cancelled.


----------



## 7 iron (May 12, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> And for the record, hitting up a forum and asking for a source without making an intro thread and getting to know people is like walking into a strangers living room and demanding that they make you a sandwich.
> 
> Safety is important, and Etiquette is important.


OMG , I NEVER asked for a source for **** sakes . I have plenty , if you need help how to comprehend a post , please ask the professor !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Weeeeeeeee


----------



## 7 iron (May 12, 2016)

Also I have been on this forum for months . Didn't the professor give you guys homework ?


----------



## 7 iron (May 12, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Thank you. That's my wife. Beat down at Joes is cancelled.



That is your wife ? God bless you brother .


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 12, 2016)

Are you slow?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 12, 2016)

7 iron said:


> OMG , I NEVER asked for a source for **** sakes . I have plenty , if you need help how to comprehend a post , please ask the professor !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Weeeeeeeee




Obviously my post went over your head. You started a thread based on a general situation you saw occurring, and I responded by making a post based on the same context and somehow you interpret it as being directed at you?


----------



## Milo (May 12, 2016)

7 iron said:


> OMG , I NEVER asked for a source for **** sakes . I have plenty , if you need help how to comprehend a post , please ask the professor !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Weeeeeeeee





7 iron said:


> Also I have been on this forum for months . Didn't the professor give you guys homework ?



Man how are you gonna say you're done arguing then blabber on again? I've dropped it and you could do the same.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 12, 2016)

Milo, fight me. 

I've been watching Kickboxer and Bloodsport and I am ready to destroy you.


----------



## Milo (May 12, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Milo, fight me.
> 
> I've been watching Kickboxer and Bloodsport and I am ready to destroy you.



I haven't been laid in weeks and I'm surrounded by hipsters. Never before have I wanted to wreck something this bad. If it isn't going to be pussy it might as well be your face. Then I'll take what's mine.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 12, 2016)

Surrounded by hipsters? Not laid? I'm so sorry. Come and punch my face.


----------



## Milo (May 12, 2016)

Quite the gentleman. Don't mind if I do.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 12, 2016)

Bitch I sleep with a copy of Never Back Down under my pillow. GOML!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 12, 2016)

Daddy will make it all better.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 12, 2016)

I forgot what this thread was about. 

Anyway whatever it was was probably pointless anyway.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 13, 2016)

I just finished watching you got served... 

Will dance circles around GK


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 13, 2016)

I am watching High School Musical. 

It's game on in an hour or two Pillar.


----------



## saltylifter (May 13, 2016)

Damn I been in here for awhile posting over 500 posts and I don't ask stupid fuking shit like this nor have ever read it. I think it's funny when people ask at the gym dude u on steroids.... who the **** are u asking me. I don't know u and don't Wana know u if u ask stupid shit like that. 
This form isn't to help u get illegal drug.
Be smarter then that man


----------



## darkhumana (May 14, 2016)

Damn, that went well. Just found this site, good to see people looking out for each other, even from both sides. Been scammed once with Pro-Hormones since I couldn't trust any injectable sources enough to even try.

Is there a thread of where NOT to go on here? 

CHeers guys


----------



## Bigmike (May 14, 2016)

7 iron said:


> Guys , when people come on here and ask about a certain online source , they are only asking because they don't have the bro at the gym , and do not know the local Brewster down the road !!!!! This is there only option , so please stop with the same response ( DO NOT BUY ANYTHING OF A WEBSITE  ) . Unless  you want to give somebody a better option , wich does not happen on this forum , just try to give your opinion if that is the only rout they have at the time .



I see where your coming from my Detroit brother  seems there's no respect, it's because the vets have seen so many random people ask for sources that theyr sick of it.

No need to be a dick,your right, but it's understandable from both sides.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 14, 2016)

nobody said its illegal lol..that simple..Why the fuk would anyone risk anything for some douch that comes here looking for drugs hahaha...think dammit think


----------



## 7 iron (May 15, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> nobody said its illegal lol..that simple..Why the fuk would anyone risk anything for some douch that comes here looking for drugs hahaha...think dammit think



Ok let me try again , perhaps I didn't clearify or left something out , my bad . First off I was not talking about me , I have plenty of sources ! All I was saying is if a youngster or newbie asked about a particular online source , because that is there ONLY option , instead of the company line ( do not buy gear online ) wich does not help at all if that is their only option . I was simply suggesting that maybe if they mention a online source that sounds scetchie or we know it has a bad rap , let them know run far and fast , but if they mention a online source that we all know has a pretty good rep , and bloods , labs to back it up maybe just say if you have to at your own risk it may not be a bad choice. That's all I was saying , and sorry for arguing with the guy from SD , college professor , lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 15, 2016)

we have a section for that.The problem is the sources that put them selves out there for all to see usually suck.Say a newb comes here and askes if he should get from uncle Z im sure everyone will say dont get from him .Most members get annoyed when i guy with no posts comes here and the first thing out his mouth is about sources..We just dont like that around here..Come and try to be a part of the community first before asking for anything is the right way to go about things


----------



## 7 iron (May 15, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> we have a section for that.The problem is the sources that put them selves out there for all to see usually suck.Say a newb comes here and askes if he should get from uncle Z im sure everyone will say dont get from him .Most members get annoyed when i guy with no posts comes here and the first thing out his mouth is about sources..We just dont like that around here..Come and try to be a part of the community first before asking for anything is the right way to go about things


I here you Bundy , I know it gets old . I was thinking about the poor dude looking for some direction , but I know if you help him then the flood gates open . Well I guess they need to do what I did , research and just keep training and figure it out . Anyways have only been on the forum for a couple months and I don't like to argue and I do not want to stir anything up . Take care bro , have a good night . It's my wife's birthday so we are at casino and I am going to not be so anal for a night and have some drinks and even steak Tatar and porterhouse at Wolfgang Pucks . Thanks care


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 15, 2016)

7 iron said:


> I here you Bundy , I know it gets old . I was thinking about the poor dude looking for some direction , but I know if you help him then the flood gates open . Well I guess they need to do what I did , research and just keep training and figure it out . Anyways have only been on the forum for a couple months and I don't like to argue and I do not want to stir anything up . Take care bro , have a good night . It's my wife's birthday so we are at casino and I am going to not be so anal for a night and have some drinks and even steak Tatar and porterhouse at Wolfgang Pucks . Thanks care



your still not getting it..fuk that poor dude..he could be a cop


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 15, 2016)

tell the wife happy birth day from bundy


----------



## 7 iron (May 15, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> tell the wife happy birth day from bundy



Oh , ok ( HELLO ) I guess I am slow ! I gotcha bro , I wasn't thinking that aspect . Ok take care and go Kevin Levrone 2016 baby


----------



## strongbow (May 15, 2016)

.........................................................................................................


----------



## anthony wilson (Oct 26, 2020)

hey everyone  how's it going


----------

